# Liberty Customizer Issue! "theme Manager" Possible Fix



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place but hopefully I am! If not then sry









Some people are having issues with the theme manager in Liberty Customizer and I have a few things to try before bothering the devs!

1. If you select theme manager and says " no themes available" or something along those lines here is the fix. First go into your files using a file manager of some sort like Astro or root explorer but root is not needed. Then find the file called liberty_themes! Delete that file and then go back into liberty customizer and go into theme manager. That should reset the app and re-download the themes for you!

2. I know this is an issue on Liberty3 1.0 but if anyone else is having an issue downloading or purchasing the liberty customizer with the theme manager update then you will need to purchase it online. Go to the android market and purchase the liberty customizer their then go on your phone and click update. It will then recognize your purchase and download.

Hopefully that answers some questions! If you find another fix for things please respond! I will be following the liberty3 bug report for more fixes and issues. (This post probably belongs in the liberty bug report but I wanted people to see it)

Have fun you android lovers, From another guy that loves Liberty and is trying to help out the Devs


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for moving it guys hehe


----------

